# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Αγορά παπαγάλου

## markos_kafer

Γειά σας θέλω να ασχοληθώ με τους παπαγάλους και μιας και δεν έχω εμπειρία σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω για αρχή ένα αρσενικό budgie ποια είναι η γνώμη σας και τι πρέπει να προσέξω κατά την αγορά του  :Confused0013:

----------


## tonis!

πρωτα απο ολα να ξερεις οτι και τα budgie χρειαζονται καποιες γνωσεις τις οποιες να βρεις εδω :http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...αγαλάκι

αγορασε ενα μεγαλο κλουβι (οσο μεγαλυτερο τοσο το καλυτερο) και παρε τα απαραιτητα δηλαδη τροφες παιχνιδια κτλ.Εγω θα σε συμβουλευα αν δεν εχεις αρκετο χρονο να διαθεσεις στο νεο σου παπαγαλακι να του παρεις παρεα γιατι ειναι πολυ εξυπνα πουλια και το ενα εχει την συντροφια του αλλου...μαθε οσες περισσοτερες πληροφοριες μπορεις να προτιμισεις ενα πετ σοπ που τα πουλακια φαινονται υγειη και οταν πας στο πετ σοπ δες το πιο κινητικο πουλακι που εχει καθαρο πτερωμα και δεν εχει φουσκωμενα τα φτερα του καλη επιτυχια...

----------


## markos_kafer

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο τι τρώνε.Επίσης πόσο εύκολο είναι να τα μάθεις να βγαίνουν έξω από το κλουβί και να μιλάνε;

----------


## Nikkk

Εγω πάλι θα σου πρότεινα δαγκωτό τα κοκατίλ  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  Επειδή παλιότερα είχα μπάτζι κ τώρα έχω κοκατίλ, να σου πω οτι ψηφίζω κοκατίλ. Ωραία έιναι κ τα μπατζάκια, αλλά εγώ πιστεύω οτι κάνουν σχετικά πολλή φασαρία, για'μενα τουλάχιστον, και είναι λίγο "τσαπατσούλικα", πετούν σποράκια περα-δώθε καθώς τρώνε κ ήμουν με μια σκούπα συνεχώς στο χέρι, ενω τα κοκατίλ είναι πιο ήρεμα, δε σκορπίζουν τόσο υπερβολικά τα σποράκια. Επίσης είναι θαυμάσιος ο τρόπος που συνεργάζονται μεταξύ τους όταν πρόκειται για γέννα, η ισότητα των 2 φύλλων σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Διάβασε τα παρακάτω.
*Οι βασικές μας υποχρεώσεις.*


*Αγορά παπαγάλου και κριτήρια για την προσεκτική επιλογή του*


*Αγορά παπαγάλου: Ναί, ή Όχι;*

----------


## markos_kafer

Παιδιά έχω και ένα chow-chow την Bella τι πρέπει να κάνω για να μην τρομάξει ο παπαγάλος;Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα πάνε καλά μεταξύ τους;

----------


## Φάμπιο

Αυτο εξαρταται απο τον σκυλο σου...Εχει ξαναδει πτηνο;;Πως αντιδραει στα αλλα ζωα;;Ο παπαγαλος θα τρομαξει ετσι κι αλλιως αλλα αν το σκυλι ειναι χαλαρο θα τον συνηθισει..

----------


## markos_kafer

Όσο είμαι μπροστά είναι παναγία αλλά μια φορά είχαμε κάτι κοτόπουλα μικρά και έπιασα ένα.Όσο ήμασταν εκεί όλα οκ αλλά μόλις βρήκε την ευκαιρία το έβαλε στο στόμα της αλλά δεν το έφαγε το έσκασε.Οπότε πρέπει να την προσέχω.

----------


## nasososan

Σα σκυλιά είναι απίστευτα κτητικά και ζηλιάρικα,όχι μόνο προς άλλα ζώα ή πτηνά, αλλά και πρός άλλους ανθρώπους... Αν θές όντως ένα παπαγάλο, ή λύση είναι ποτέ μόνα μεταξύ τους.Και κάπου δεν θα τον φτάνει(τον παπαγάλο)...

----------


## markos_kafer

Παιδιά πήγα σήμερα στο pet shop που ψωνίζω και είδα 2 budgie που με ενδιέφεραν σε διαφορετικές κλούβες.Έχω όμως δυο ερωτήσεις.Στην κλούβα του ενός ήταν ένα παπαγαλάκι που ήταν άρρωστο λέτε να υπάρξει πρόβλημα;Επίσης μου είπε ότι είναι λιγότερο από ενός χρονού αλλά είχε χρώμα το χάλινο τους λέτε να δυσκολευτώ να το μάθω να μιλάει και να βγαίνει έξω λόγω της ηλικίας;

----------


## vikitaspaw

πιστευω ειναι δυσκολο για το παπαγαλακι να μιλαει...κ εκτος αυτου κ εγω ψηφιζω κοκατιλ!!

----------


## markos_kafer

Και όμως μιλάνε  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L11Ez...eature=related και για αρχή πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερο το budgie μιας και δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί.Εκείνο όμως που με ενδιαφέρει είναι το ότι εκείνο το παπαγαλάκι που μου αρέσει πιο πολύ είναι μαζί με ένα άρρωστο τι να κάνω;

----------


## nuntius

*Γενικά αν θες προκοπή με παπαγαλάκι... πας σε κοκατίλ... είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις scooter beverly με bmw 1200gs... τι είπα πάλι...
αστείο ήταν!!

Γενικά το κοκατίλ, τουλάχιστον από όσο έχω ζήσει εγώ...είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό... λες και επικοινωνείς πραγματικά!!!
Αν κάνεις την επιλογή, δε θα το μετανιώσεις ποτέ!!!
*

----------


## marlene

*Μάρκο, το καλύτερο - και το πιο ουσιαστικό για αρχή - είναι να βρεις ένα πουλί νεαρό κ κυρίως υγιές! 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ψάξε για κάποιον εκτροφέα... Θα είναι πολύ δυσάρεστο να φέρεις το πουλάκι στο σπίτι κ να πεθάνει γρήγορα γιατί είναι ήδη άρρωστο... Κ έχει συμβεί σε κόσμο στο φόρουμ κατ' επανάληψη....*

----------


## NoAngeL

Βρε παιδιά τι προκατάληψη είναι αυτή που υπάρχει με τα κοκατιλ! Ναι είναι πολύ φιλικά, έξυπνα, όμορφα παπαγαλάκια με πολλές δυνατότητες, όμως δεν είναι τα μόνα! Δεν θεωρώ ένα μπατζάκι κατώτερο παπαγάλο παρά μόνο στο μέγεθος. Και ούτε συμφωνώ με το γεγονός ότι τα μπάτζι είναι για αρχάριους και ένα πιο μεγάλο πουλί για έμπειρους. Το να έχεις μάθει να φροντίζεις ενα μπάτζι δεν σημαίνει ότι μετά είσαι έτοιμος να φροντίζεις ενα κοκατου χωρίς επιπλέον διάβασμα. Κάθε είδος έχει τις δικές του απαιτήσεις και τις δικές του χάρες. Μάρκο σου προτείνω να επιλέξεις αρχικά ένα είδος που σου αρέσει και σου ταιριάζει. Να λάβεις υπ'όψιν σου όλες τις παραμέτρους, αν θες να μιλάει, να είναι ήσυχο για διαμέρισμα, να είναι παιχνιδιάρικο κλπ Και απο εκεί και πέρα είτε μπάτζι, είτε κοκατιλ είτε όποιο άλλο είδος επιλέξεις με την σωστή φροντίδα και εκπαίδευση θα γίνει ένας πολύ καλός φίλος.

----------


## nuntius

*Γενικά εμείς μπορεί να σου πούμε να πάρεις  κ κυνηγετικό γεράκι γιατί θα σου φέρνει κ φαί όταν πηγαίνεις camping, σημασία έχει να σου αρέσει εσένα πρώτα από όλα σαν πουλί, είτε είναι κοτσύφι, είτε κοκατού!!! Να μπορείς να πάρεις και από χρήματα και από χώρο ένα σωστό κλουβί και να μπορείς να του αφιερώνεις όσο χρόνο ελαχίστως χρειάζεται...κ όσο ακόμη περισσότερο μπορείς τόσο το καλύτερο. και θα συμφωνήσω με την κακιασμένη κατά τα άλλα μαρλέν...χαχαχαχαχα... ότι καλύτερα από εκτροφέα, παρά από πετ σοπ, γιατί έχεις λιγότερες πιθανότητες εμφάνισης ασθενειών και λογικά θα είναι πιο εύκολο να το προσεγγίσεις στο μέλλον.. αααα σου είπα;;; Κοκατίλ ε!!!!   (αστειάκι)
*

----------


## markos_kafer

Μόλις πήρα τον Μένιο.Τελικά επέλεξα το budgie λόγω του μεγέθους του  αλλά και το ότι έχει καλύτερη ικανότητα να μιλάει απ' ότι τα κοκατιλ.
Να μερικές φώτο:
[/IMG]

----------


## nuntius

*Έχει πολύ όμορφα χρώματα!!! Να σου ζήσει και να τον χαρείς!!!
*

----------


## markos_kafer

Ευχαριστώ πολύ :happy: :happy:

----------


## NoAngeL

Να τον χαίρεσαι, όντως όμορφο χρωματάκι! Πέρα από την έρευνα για παπαγαλάκι έκανες και έρευνα για κλουβάκι;

----------


## markos_kafer

Ναι θα τον βάλω εδώ

----------


## nuntius

*Μάρκο θα τον βολέψει αυτό τον αγόραρο;;; Ακόμα και τα μπατζάκια δε θέλουν οριζόντια κάγκελα να σκαρφαλώνουν;;;
*

----------


## markos_kafer

Πιστεύω πως ναι.Θα του βάλω στα τοιχώματα οριζόντια σύρμα όπως είναι τα κάγκελα.Τώρα αν δεν τον βολέψει θα του πάρω καινούριο.

----------


## markos_kafer

Παιδιά ο Μένιος ξεψάρωσε αμέσως.

----------


## markos_kafer

Πάει ο Μένιος

----------


## mitsman

> Πάει ο Μένιος


 Τι εννοεις παει ο Μενιος??????????????????????????????

----------


## markos_kafer

Το έσκασε.Τον είχα βγάλει έξω από το κλουβί και τον κρατούσα στα χέρια μου(μεγάλο λάθος τελικά) και σε μια στιγμή που χαλάρωσα τα χέρια μου βρήκε την ευκαιρία και έφυγε

----------


## vagelis76

> Το έσκασε.Τον είχα βγάλει έξω από το κλουβί και τον κρατούσα στα χέρια μου(μεγάλο λάθος τελικά) και σε μια στιγμή που χαλάρωσα τα χέρια μου βρήκε την ευκαιρία και έφυγε


Δεν είχες κλειστά παράθυρα?
Που τον έβγαλες εκτός κλουβιού???
Αν δεν είχες λάβει τα σωστά μέτρα,τότε το πουλάκι έκανε αυτό που κάνουν όλα του είδους του....*.Πέταξε*

----------


## zack27

μπορεις να μας εξηγησεις τι εγινε με το πουλι?

----------


## kaveiros

Πως τον έβγαλες έξω με το χέρι ρε συ? Εμείς έχουμε τη δικιά μας μια βδομάδα και στο χέρι δεν ανεβαίνει και φυσικά ούτε το σκεφτόμαστε να την στριμώξουμε στο κλουβί να την πιάσουμε. 2 φορές με άφησε να την χαϊδέψω για δευτερόλεπτα και συνήθως μ αφήνει να πλησιάσω μΚρέχρι 2 εκατοστά, μέτα κάνει ένα βήμα πίσω και σταματώ να μη την αγχώσω. Κρίμα πάντως.

----------


## markos_kafer

> να την στριμώξουμε στο κλουβί να την πιάσουμε.


 Εγώ έκανα αυτό το λάθος.Μεγάλη βλακεία έκανα και τον έβγαλα εκτός κλουβιού στην βεράντα για αυτό έφυγε.

----------


## mitsman

Ελπιζω να εξαντλησες τις προσπαθειες να το βρεις και αφου  δεν το βρηκες ελπιζω καποιος να καταφερε να τον πιασει και να ειναι καλα τωρα το πουλακι!!!
Ελπιζω ο παθων να ειναι πλεον και μαθων.... και την επομενη φορα να προσεξεις πιο πολυ και για εσενα αλλα και για το πουλακι!!!

----------


## markos_kafer

> Ελπιζω να εξαντλησες τις προσπαθειες να το βρεις και αφου  δεν το βρηκες ελπιζω καποιος να καταφερε να τον πιασει και να ειναι καλα τωρα το πουλακι!!!
> Ελπιζω ο παθων να ειναι πλεον και μαθων.... και την επομενη φορα να προσεξεις πιο πολυ και για εσενα αλλα και για το πουλακι!!!


Έψαξα αλλά τίποτα μέχρι και το κλουβί του έχω ανοιχτό μήπως λέω μήπως και γυρίσει πίσω.Σίγουρα θα μου γίνει μάθημα και θα προσέξω πιο πολύ όταν ξανασχολήθω.

----------


## zack27

Ελπιζω το πουλακι να ειναι καλα!!!!μα καλα πως σου ηρθε να το βγαλεις στο μπαλκονι?τεσπα απο τα λαθη μας μαθαινουμε!!!!!!

----------


## markos_kafer

> μα καλα πως σου ηρθε να το βγαλεις στο μπαλκονι?


Όλη την ημέρα στο μπαλκόνι τον είχα με το ραδιόφωνο και του άρεσε πολύ.Δεν πήγε και εμένα το μυαλό μου ότι θα την κοπάναγε γιατί έδειχνε πολύ ήρεμος και πριν από κανά δυο ημέρες είχε κάτσει στο δάχτυλο μου για 6-7 λεπτά(μέσα στο κλουβί όμως).

----------


## zack27

Οπως στο ειπες μεσα στο κλουβι!!!!Δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε εμπιστοσυνη απολυτη γιατι ειναι λογικο οτι πιθανοτατα θα πεταξουν.Κ απο οτι γνωριζω δεν παιζει ρολο αν το εχεις 2 μερες η 2 χρονια το πουλι.Μονο αν του εχεις αυστηρα κομμενα τα φτερα μπορεις να εισαι πιο σιγουρος.Καλο ειναι στο μελλον αν αποκτησεις αλλο φτερωτο συντροφο να το παρεχεις εναν ασφαλη χωρο για να το βγαλεις εξω απο το κλουβι του..!!!

----------


## markos_kafer

Όπως και να έχει το πάθημα μου έγινε μάθημα και στο μέλλον θα προσέχω πιο πολύ.Ελπίζω ο Μένιος να τα καταφέρει.

----------

